# How to Post on Furaffinity Page and Looky Here



## Mosie (May 10, 2018)

How do you post an image on fur affinty the menu is soo...wierd. like there's too much on screen, littered with so many options that idk what im doing. hope this is the right place to put this since its art related. Also Ive been trying to get my furry art away from my deviantart and more toward this site, since i wanna engage with the community more. 

I've been doing requests but I need money soon, i got one done and I'll try to finish the other one tommorrow.

Also have no idea how to shrink the image sizes down to show on here, since they appear enormous af when i just upload them.....and i would post my deviantart page here but idk if that's allowed lol so HALP


----------



## Folhester (May 11, 2018)

Top left in the nav bar you should have a link named Upload  That's the way to submit your work!

For the picture shrinking I myself have no idea, I didn't see anyone that seems to be bothered with posting their artwork in full-res so... just go ahead i guess 

Feel free to share your dA link, the FA forums are not exclusive to FA... In fact, the community is even surprisingly different!


----------

